# Help needed on ejuice



## klipdrifter (10/1/20)

Hi all my fellow vapers!

I need your help please.

I vape fruit flavors 99% of the time but lately I am becoming a bit bored with these...

I am thinking of trying something different like a Desert/Beverage flavor.
With real life deserts I do like stuff that main taste ingredient is peanut butter.

If you guys have any suggestions please throw it my way, I DIY so if you guys know of One Shots that would be great.

Cheers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willi (10/1/20)

I don’t know peanut butter but I do vape fruit a lot and have steps going to dessert. 
my go to is first khanage, which is a creamy rice spiced mango thing of goodness...delicious 
Then I’d also say heinz build strawberry cannoli... this is a dessert but not as sweet. I can’t do sweet desserts 

then if you would and want to try a fruit range that is really not the conventional. Try ‘pandacub’ believe I have the name right. They have unique fruit flavors

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/1/20)

klipdrifter said:


> like stuff that main taste ingredient is peanut butter.



If you don't do DIY then I can't help you. If you do ask @Raindance for his peanut butter recipe which he has used for ages.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## klipdrifter (10/1/20)

Willi said:


> I don’t know peanut butter but I do vape fruit a lot and have steps going to dessert.
> my go to is first khanage, which is a creamy rice spiced mango thing of goodness...delicious
> Then I’d also say heinz build strawberry cannoli... this is a dessert but not as sweet. I can’t do sweet desserts
> 
> then if you would and want to try a fruit range that is really not the conventional. Try ‘pandacub’ believe I have the name right. They have unique fruit flavors


Thanks, will have a look at these

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## klipdrifter (10/1/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> If you don't do DIY then I can't help you. If you do ask @Raindance for his peanut butter recipe which he has used for ages.


Thanks Puff, I do DIY if One Shots don't appeal to me. So I will ask him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/1/20)

Here is the recipe which was "updated by @Rude Rudi .

Banana Cream (TFA) 4%
Bavarian Cream (TFA) 1%
Caramel (FA) 1%
Marshmallow (TFA) 1%
Peanut Butter (TFA) 3%
Peanut Butter (FLV) 1%

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## klipdrifter (10/1/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Here is the recipe which was "updated by @Rude Rudi .
> 
> Banana Cream (TFA) 4%
> Bavarian Cream (TFA) 1%
> ...


Thanks, will definitely give it a go, just need to order a few concentrates


----------

